# Experienced fish keepers: What are you feeding your fish?



## Mr.Shenanagins (16 Nov 2020)

Since entering the hobby years ago, I was always curious as to what foods were best and usually stuck to a comprehensive pellet or flake. Right now “live foods” seem to be all the rage, and while I think that’s as close to natural as it gets for our fish, is it necessary? What are some good tried and true options with healthy profiles? I could easily just look this up but I’d prefer genuine keepers opinions 👍🏻


----------



## dw1305 (16 Nov 2020)

Hi all,


Mr.Shenanagins said:


> Right now “live foods” seem to be all the rage,.....is it necessary?


I think that a lot of people have always <"fed live food">, it just hasn't always had a very high profile. 

Live worms (Earth, Grindal, White, Black) are great food to condition _Corydoras_ catfish etc. for breeding. Mosquito larvae do the same for a lot of more surface orientated fish and a small live foods (BBS, Vinegar Eels, Microworms) are essential for fry rearing.

Just for general maintenance you can definitely use dry food. I've tried <"Fluval Bugbites"> recently and they look pretty good. At the moment the fish get a mix of grindal worms, some Daphnia, micro worms, decapsulated Brine Shrimp and "Bugbites". If you look at the breeding logs on Planetcatfish, a lot of people are breeding "difficult" fish just feeding "Repashy" and frozen foods.

Bugbites and <"Repashy foods"> are both based on Black Soldierfly (_Hermetia illucens_) larvae.

Traditionally I've bought my dry food from <"Tim Addis">, and I'll swap out the Bugbites for some of his soon and then alternate them along with the live food.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (16 Nov 2020)

Appreciate the response Darrell @dw1305, I was actually looking into Fluval bug bites myself.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (16 Nov 2020)

dw1305 said:


> At the moment the fish get a mix of grindal worms, some Daphnia, micro worms


Do you feed these live or freeze dried?


----------



## dw1305 (16 Nov 2020)

Hi all, 


Mr.Shenanagins said:


> I was actually looking into Fluval bug bites myself


I was a bit dubious, but I thought I'd give them a go. I don't get through much dry food (even when I had a lot more fish), so price point isn't ever really an issue for me.


Mr.Shenanagins said:


> Do you feed these live


All live. Grindal and Micro/Banana worms are cheap to culture, and they appeal to nearly all fish (of appropriate size). In the past I've used PYO frozen Opossum Shrimp and Mosquito larvae, just because I've been in situations where I could harvest a lot for minimum effort.

cheers Darrel


----------



## DaveWatkin (16 Nov 2020)

Bugbites for my community tank, mostly flake now but some granules every now and then for a change.

My Betta has pellets, Betta bio-gold.

I throw in some carrot or cucumber every now and then as a treat for the amanos and I have some frozen bloodworms that all get fed when I remember.


----------



## castle (16 Nov 2020)

Feeding fish is a bit tricky, I haven't used anything dry in about 4 years.

I normally have three cultures running (when I'm stable) , outdoors I have two buckets mostly green water, indoors grindal worms, vinegar eels. I buy Daphnia from the LFS once a month or so, and normally add to a bucket, and to a tank. Fish normally get a breakdown of something different a few times a day. For the veggie fish, spinnach, and cabbage are my go-to.

A few years ago I came up with the idea of defrosting a selection of frozed foods, then splitting them into smaller droplets (onto tinfoil) so I could feed a selection of frozen foods at once - works fairly well, but I am not currently doing that due to limited freezer space and lockdown storing .

For the last few species i've kept, rearing snails has been a prerequisit, or atleast buying them (Badis Badis, Badis Ruber, and now Carinotetraodon travancoricus).

Every fish is different, and I haven't kept anything big enough to eat whole insects, whole frozen cubes would be a terrible idea.

I find BBS to be the most irritating food to rear up, I've only done it few times and I won't do it again - I don't have the space. 

Vinegar eels are a lot easier to grow and I think fry love 'em. They move slowly, and wriggle.
Grindal worms I often forget I have, adding a pinch every now and then.


----------



## Wookii (16 Nov 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> Since entering the hobby years ago, I was always curious as to what foods were best and usually stuck to a comprehensive pellet or flake. Right now “live foods” seem to be all the rage, and while I think that’s as close to natural as it gets for our fish, is it necessary? What are some good tried and true options with healthy profiles? I could easily just look this up but I’d prefer genuine keepers opinions 👍🏻



Think of it like this. You could probably survive perfectly well for quite a while on only dry Nestle Shreddies and packet cuppa-soups, but would you have as much health, strength and vitality on that diet versus a normal diet of fresh veg, fruit and meat?

Sure there are days when you can't be bothered to prepare the veg, or don't have time to cook the meat, and you might not have the budget for fresh stuff everyday, so you go for Shreddies those days instead - so the reality is a diet that includes both. (I'm simplifying the metaphor for effect of course).

Same goes for animals. Use the dried food where you don't have the time/budget to prepare the live food, and feed the live food in between to get the best from your fish and give them the best diet you can.

I won't lie, live foods can be time consuming to culture (BBS in particular) - but when you see how much the condition of your fish improves when you feed them, its well worth the extra effort.


----------



## shangman (16 Nov 2020)

I keep kuhlis, apistos, otos, gouramis, pgymy corys and shrimp.

I like to feed a lot of livefood, which I fish out of the waterbutts at my alotment - I use the waterbutts as my tank water, so when I do a water change they get a big load of food at the same time. I get different things at different times of the year (daphnia now, moina and little butterbean things during summer/autumn, mosquitos during spring/summer). I also feed my otos and shrimp blanched vegetables from my alotment (particularly courgette, which I froze so they have a good supply of ultra-organic veg). I also feed the kuhlis & corys (and now otos who decided they like them) sinking hikari loach pellets, and my gouramis get tiny bug bites. I buy daphnia when I'm at the shop, and every 2 months I buy a big lot of blackworms that live in all my tanks, as good food for all the carnivores to forage for. I also feed frozen bloodworms, brineshrimp and daphnia, but I don't have enough fish of a big enough size to use a whole cube which I find a bit annoying, and tbh this seems like their least favourite food. 

I'm planning on trying to start some cultures of different types to see how that goes this winter.


----------



## mort (16 Nov 2020)

I try to feed as much live food as I can simply because I believe feeding the whole animal, containing all the guts, skins, organs, oils etc is what contributes most to fish health. Prepared foods might be fine but they don't trigger the same enthusiasm in the average fish.


----------



## ScareCrow (16 Nov 2020)

I'd prefer to feed live more but for me the cultures have to be easy to maintain and not take up much space, which limits the selection a little. A lot of people breeding fish condition them with live food, so there must be a benefit to it that we're not aware of. That said I've found it hard to get accurate and reliable nutritional values for a lot of commonly cultured live foods. So it's hard to say exactly what you're feeding your fish. Therefore, I wouldn't rely on just one source of live food. Frozen is a good alternative and I've been looking at freeze dried foods as another alternative.
For dry food I always check the ingredients. Often companies will add things like wheat flour or soya to help bind the food or as a cheap filler. I avoid this as much as possible as it doesn't provide anything to the fish and just contributes to polluting the water, as far as I know. As @dw1305 mentioned TA Aquaculture have a really good selection of quality dry foods.
I think a bit of everything is best.


----------



## dw1305 (16 Nov 2020)

Hi all,


ScareCrow said:


> That said I've found it hard to get accurate and reliable nutritional values for a lot of commonly cultured live foods


There is a nutritional breakdown in <"Mike Hellweg's  "Culturing Live Foods">. I have a copy and can recommend it, but unfortunately it is quite an in demand book and out of print, so 2nd hand copies are pretty pricey (although a lot cheaper now than it was in 2017).


ScareCrow said:


> Often companies will add things like wheat flour or soya to help bind the food or as a cheap filler.


That was one of the reasons why I invested in some <"Bugbites"> and buy from someone I trust, like Tim Addis.

cheers Darrel


----------



## SRP3006 (16 Nov 2020)

I've recently (end of September) started my own grindal worm cultures mainly after reading a lot of posts on here from @dw1305
The fish really enjoy them and they 'seem' really simple to keep, not sure I've mastered the feeding part yet as they are a little difficult to separate from the bedding and food.
Apart from that 2 to 3 times a week I feed bugbites and frozen BS.


----------



## veerserif (16 Nov 2020)

I'm an apartment-dweller so water butts aren't really an option for me, and the fish stores around here don't stock much live food. I am a big fan of my banana worm cultures, and I'd definitely recommend them to anyone looking to include live foods more often. I've also got a rotation of high quality pellet foods, some frozen spirulina brine shrimp + bloodworms, and some freeze dried daphnia so there's a bit of everything. I keep very small fish - the biggest ones I own are some honey gouramis - so the banana worms are thankfully still big enough for everyone. I slice and freeze suitable veggies to feed my shrimp and snails as well.
Aside from the nutritional benefits, it's a lot of fun watching fish exhibit hunting behaviour when they're chasing down live food.


----------



## dw1305 (16 Nov 2020)

Hi all, 


veerserif said:


> so the banana worms are thankfully still big enough for everyone.


My Micro Worms are probably <"really Banana Worms">. I had cultures of both, but they are very similar (Banana Worms are a bit smaller) so you only really need one or the other.  Banana Worms definitely increase more quickly. I've not tried Walter Worms, but I think they are very similar as well.


SRP3006 said:


> not sure I've mastered the feeding part yet as they are a little difficult to separate from the bedding and food.


I usually just wipe them off the glass cover.


SRP3006 said:


> they 'seem' really simple to keep,


Mine have always ended up with <"cereal mites">, and I still have the occasional <"culture crash">, but I've got better at recognizing the warning signs.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Soilwork (16 Nov 2020)

I take whatever I can from my buckets outside for live and I use frozen cyclops when it’s too cold and wet to harvest.  

I use this for dry because it’s mostly made from black fruit flies https://www.fishscience.co.uk/


----------



## kammaroon (16 Nov 2020)

I'm not an experience fish keeper but I feed a variety of dried foods (flakes, pellets and wafers) as well as live Walter worms and live BBS. The fish go crazy for live food, less so for my selection dried food. The Walter worms are easy to culture, much like any other micro worms. I use the Hobby Artemia Breeder to hatch my BBS. It's easy to use and hatch enough for a few feeds a week for my three nano tanks.


----------



## SRP3006 (17 Nov 2020)

dw1305 said:


> and I still have the occasional /www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/live-food-cultures.49975/#post-490728']culture crash[/URL]">, but I've got better at recognizing the warning signs.
> 
> cheers Darrel



I have 4 cultures on the go at the moment, 3 different bedding materials, only a matter of time until one crashes and then I can start to learn why. Not a fan of soil bedding at the minute, coconut coir seems to be OK but rough/large grain/piece coconut coir seems to be the best, not sure if its because they are staying slightly drier due to the increased air circulation.


----------



## Wookii (17 Nov 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> I have 4 cultures on the go at the moment, 3 different bedding materials, only a matter of time until one crashes and then I can start to learn why. Not a fan of soil bedding at the minute, coconut coir seems to be OK but rough/large grain/piece coconut coir seems to be the best, not sure if its because they are staying slightly drier due to the increased air circulation.



I’ve had my grindal worms in coconut coir for months now. It surprises me every time I open the tub that there is no odour at all.

All I have to do is occasionally spray a little extra water on it, and once every month or two give the coir a good stir to loosen it up and aerate it.

I’ve even got a bit lazy with the feeding, and stick three mini cat biscuits in once a week instead of one every day or two, and it hasn’t caused any issues.

My previous Pygmy Cory’s were never than bothered about the grindal worms but my new Salt and Pepper Cory’s (Habrosus) seem to love them.

In terms of separating the grindal worms, do you use some mesh on top of the coir and put the food underneath? That seems to work for me - the worms crawl all over the mesh as they surround the food, then I just lift the mesh out, and rinse it into a shot glass. Then use a pipette to suck up the worms and feed.


----------



## SRP3006 (17 Nov 2020)

Wookii said:


> I’ve had my grindal worms in coconut coir for months now. It surprises me every time I open the tub that there is no odour at all.
> 
> All I have to do is occasionally spray a little extra water on it, and once every month or two give the coir a good stir to loosen it up and aerate it.
> 
> ...




Can you stir the coconut without damaging the worms? Thought they might be too fragile, not sure why though.

Mine don't quite finish off the little biscuit I give them, 2 to 3 days. It's not a big culture yet.

My panda cories go crazy for them, to the point they drive me crazy by knocking soil onto the sand, the embers love them too.

I've not got the feeding down to a very good technique yet, need to sort some mesh or perspex really. I just use my pinsettes to grab a small amount, not ideal I know but tank only has 8 embers and 8 pandas so lightly stocked at the moment.


----------



## Sarpijk (17 Nov 2020)

I too use coco coir , I also stick a small piece of charcoal thinking it will prevent mold.

I feed small cat food pellets and on top of the food I have a small piece of clear plastic taken from a cd case. The worms collect on the plastic so I can easily collect them with a toothpick or sth similar.


----------



## Pacu305 (18 Nov 2020)

anyone thought of using xtreme aquatic food?


----------



## milla (18 Nov 2020)

Pacu305 said:


> anyone thought of using xtreme aquatic food?


It's not really available in UK.  Ir recieves loads of marketing in the usa not sure if that makes it any good or not.


----------



## Wookii (19 Nov 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I think that a lot of people have always <"fed live food">, it just hasn't always had a very high profile.
> 
> ...



Any particular foods from the TA Aquaculture ranges you can recommend Darrel? I've been looking at these Artemia soft pellets which look good: http://taaquaculture.uk/Soft_Pellet.htm


----------



## dw1305 (19 Nov 2020)

Hi all, 


Wookii said:


> Any particular foods from the TA Aquaculture ranges you can recommend Darrel? I've been looking at these Artemia soft pellets which look good: http://taaquaculture.uk/Soft_Pellet.htm


Next time I buy some food I'm going to try that. 

Traditionally I bought the <"Astax red crumb">, <"Freeze Dried Arctic Copepod"> and <"Cool Earthworm" and "Spirulina" flakes">. 

Last time I got the <"TA Blend No. 1">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wookii (19 Nov 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Next time I buy some food I'm going to try that.
> 
> ...



Thanks Darrel - I'm going to order some of those soft pellets now. In between feeding BBS and grindal worms I feed a mixture of dried foods, all ground up small (as I just have tiny fish), but I still find the fish sometimes seem to struggle eating them as they are still hard. I'm hoping these pellets will be easier for them to eat - and hopefully more nutritious. 

I did buy some decapsulated brine shrimp eggs a while back (you added a link to another thread if I remember). I've tried those a couple of times, but they are vary hard/gritty - for some reasons I expected them to be soft with the shell removed - is that normal?


----------



## ScareCrow (19 Nov 2020)

I have TA Blend No. 2, Astax Granule (grade 5) and High Protein Granule (grade 2).  The TA blend No.2 is about 1-2mm, the Astax Granule is about the same size as tea (in a teabag) and the protein granule is dust. The protein granule was smaller than I expected so I mix all three together along with some Aquacare tropical micro granules in a pot. Then I take pinch of the mixed food, quickly dip it in the tank and then lift back out, roll it between my fingers and divide into required size pellets.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Nov 2020)

Hi all,


Wookii said:


> but I still find the fish sometimes seem to struggle eating them as they are still hard.


I buy all the flake, and pellet foods, in "standard size", but then I use a <"pestle and mortar"> (~£15) to grind it to the size I want. I also use the pestle and mortar to reduce the rolled oats that I feed to the Grindal worms to "Ready Brek" size.


Wookii said:


> decapsulated brine shrimp eggs......I've tried those a couple of times, but they are vary hard/gritty


They are quite hard, I usually mix them in some water in a beaker before I feed them. I add the water, give them a swirl, wait five minutes, give them another swirl and then tip them in the tank.

Usually I feed Grindal, Micro-worms and any ground food all soaked in water,  it allows you to spread around the tank, and my fish never show a huge amount of enthusiasm for dried food, so it makes them more likely to have a go at it if its in with a live food item.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sarpijk (19 Nov 2020)

I had no knowledge of the TA fish foods, just browsed their website and I am a little confused from all the options.

I mainly keep hillstream loaches which naturally feed on benthic algae that contains aufwuchs. I also keep pygmy corydoras.

If I were to buy two types of food what should I get? Also flake of granule?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dw1305 (19 Nov 2020)

Hi all,


Sarpijk said:


> I mainly keep hillstream loaches which naturally feed on benthic algae that contains aufwuchs





Sarpijk said:


> I had no knowledge of the TA fish foods, just browsed their website and I am a little confused from all the options.


I might try the <"Spirulina granule">, partially because,  even with the filter turned off, the flake is going to take a while to sink to the bottom.

This is the <"Loaches online">page for <"_Sewellia lineolata__">. _I'd try "Bugbites" as well, mainly because Repashy foods seem to get a lot of mentions and that is also Black Soldierfly based.  They may graze on a vegetable? Red (Capsicum) Pepper might be worth trying.


Sarpijk said:


> I also keep pygmy corydoras.


Mine have never shown much enthusiasm for any non-live food, but they've eaten both the  <"decapsulated brine shrimp"> and "Bugbites". My guess is that they must eat the Astax crumb (and No 1 blend,) purely because I've owned them and/or _Corydoras hastatus _for a long time, and they must be have been eating something.

Both  dwarf _Corydoras_ spp. like really small food items. Micro/Banana worms (and rotifers)  are their absolute favorites and I think they are pretty strict micro-predators in nature.

cheers Darrel


----------



## veerserif (19 Nov 2020)

Pacu305 said:


> anyone thought of using xtreme aquatic food?


I use the Xtreme Nano Pellets in my rotation. It's small enough to fit in my pygmy corys' mouths, which is a huge help. But I don't keep any picky eaters among my fish. If you scatter it on the surface it floats for a decent time, if you submerge it it sinks straight down, so it's easier for me to target-feed using it.


----------



## Steve42 (19 Nov 2020)

Tetra Discus granules even though I have no discus but mainly angels, congo tetras, gourami's - all sorts really


----------



## SRP3006 (19 Nov 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Mine have always ended up with /www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/grindal-worm.18699/#post-361336']cereal mites[/URL]">, and I still have the occasional /www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/live-food-cultures.49975/#post-490728']culture crash[/URL]">, but I've got better at recognizing the warning signs.
> 
> cheers Darrel



I've just noticed mine have small white bugs crawling around in 3 of them, I'm guessing cereal mites.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Nov 2020)

Hi all,


SRP3006 said:


> I'm guessing cereal mites.


They are <"very round, and not very active">. You can see them below on the dark plastic.






They also smell, a sweet, minty smell, with slightly unpleasant undertones.

cheers Darrel


----------



## SRP3006 (19 Nov 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> They are /www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/live-food-cultures.49975/page-2#post-499562']very round, and not very active[/URL]">.
> 
> ...


Ah these are running around rather fast to my eyes. Very small. They've made one culture overly wet though.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Nov 2020)

Hi all, 


SRP3006 said:


> Ah these are running around rather fast to my eyes.


I'm not sure, I get <"Springtails (and House mites)"> in the cultures as well, but they don't tend to run around. 

<"Sciarid flies?"> They can fly, but often don't, they are pretty speedy and they like damp compost. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Conort2 (19 Nov 2020)

They get a bit of variety - tetra prima, tropical wild discus granules, sera o nip, soft Artemis pellet, sera immunopro, bug bites and their favourite freeze dried black worms. That stuff is fish crack, they turn into piranhas when it’s added to the tank. Expensive stuff but definitely worth the money.

cheers

Conor


----------



## dw1305 (19 Nov 2020)

Hi all,


Conort2 said:


> their favourite freeze dried black worms. That stuff is fish crack, they turn into piranhas when it’s added to the tank. Expensive stuff but definitely worth the money.


If you want to try culturing them <"they aren't difficult to keep">.

I think most of the <"live Blackworms now available in the UK"> originated with the ones that Gerard @frothhelmet brought back from the USA.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wookii (19 Nov 2020)

Conort2 said:


> They get a bit of variety - tetra prima, tropical wild discus granules, sera o nip, soft Artemis pellet, sera immunopro, bug bites and their favourite freeze dried black worms. That stuff is fish crack, they turn into piranhas when it’s added to the tank. Expensive stuff but definitely worth the money.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Conor



Are the soft Artemis pellets the ones from TA Aquaculture? If so, how have you found them?

I’ve just ordered some, along with the freeze dried ‘crack’ black worms, so good to hear they are well like - if they are as popular as the BBS that’ll be a winner too!


----------



## Conort2 (19 Nov 2020)

Wookii said:


> Are the soft Artemis pellets the ones from TA Aquaculture? If so, how have you found them?
> 
> I’ve just ordered some, along with the freeze dried ‘crack’ black worms, so good to hear they are well like - if they are as popular as the BBS that’ll be a winner too!


I didn’t get them from TA but they are German so may be the same thing. They’re very good, well accepted by all fish including Poecilocharax Weitzmani which can be very fussy.

As for the black worms I haven’t found a fish that doesn’t love them, they suck them up like spaghetti.

cheers

Conor


----------



## Conort2 (19 Nov 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If you want to try culturing them <"they aren't difficult to keep">.
> 
> ...


Do you think they could be cultured in my rainwater butt that I use for water changes? The daphnia population is doing very well in there.

cheers


----------



## Wookii (19 Nov 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> They are <"very round, and not very active">. You can see them below on the dark plastic.
> 
> ...



That’s some massive grindal worms, mine get nowhere near as big as that.


----------



## Wookii (19 Nov 2020)

Conort2 said:


> I didn’t get them from TA but they are German so may be the same thing. They’re very good, well accepted by all fish including Poecilocharax Weitzmani which can be very fussy.
> 
> As for the black worms I haven’t found a fish that doesn’t love them, they suck them up like spaghetti.
> 
> ...



Do you rehydrate/soak the black worms before feeding, or just feed them dry?


----------



## Conort2 (19 Nov 2020)

Wookii said:


> Do you rehydrate/soak the black worms before feeding, or just feed them dry?


Did you buy loose or the cubed version? I’ve only used the cubes, I either stick this directly to the glass or soak them and mash these up a bit to form a paste which then sinks for my corydoras.


----------



## Wookii (19 Nov 2020)

Conort2 said:


> Did you buy loose or the cubed version? I’ve only used the cubes, I either stick this directly to the glass or soak them and mash these up a bit to form a paste which then sinks for my corydoras.



Yeah I bought 25g of the cubes.


----------



## dw1305 (20 Nov 2020)

Hi all,


Conort2 said:


> Do you think they could be cultured in my rainwater butt that I use for water changes? The daphnia population is doing very well in there.
> 
> cheers


I think you probably could, if the bottom isn't entirely clean.

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (20 Nov 2020)

Hi all, 


Wookii said:


> That’s some massive grindal worms, mine get nowhere near as big as that.


They are probably <"White Worms  (_Enchytraeus albidus_)"> @Lindy got them as "by-catch" with an earthworm culture that she bought.

cheers Darrel


----------



## MattC (29 Jan 2021)

Discus are said to do exceptionally well on tubifex and I was thinking of culturing blackworm in a sump refugium primarily as high quality food for my black rams.


----------



## MattC (29 Jan 2021)

I was also going to culture daphnia and shrimp there too and adding asselus to the main tank. There seems something more wholistic about including inverts in freshwater. It seems to bring a fuller lifecycle. If anyone has concerns on that approach I’d love to hear them as after advice.


----------



## mort (30 Jan 2021)

MattC said:


> I was also going to culture daphnia and shrimp there too and adding asselus to the main tank. There seems something more wholistic about including inverts in freshwater. It seems to bring a fuller lifecycle.



The thing that switched me to marine aquariums over tropical in the past was that it was much easier to keep a fuller natural ecosystem. I loved all the shrimp, worms, brittlestars, pods etc and it often fascinated me more than the corals and fish. Since then the freshwater side has got massively into shrimp and other tiny inverts and it's nice that people are keeping a more diverse tank, couple that with the few who look even wider and add other critters and I think you are on to a winner.


----------



## Easternlethal (30 Jan 2021)

I recently set up a deep sand bed in my 125 gallon which grows worms and all kinds of critters which my fish love. I have discus, corys, tetras, glass catfish, saes, kuhli loaches.

To supplement I blend beefheart, krill, peas and garlic with vitamin water.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon Cole (31 Jan 2021)

Artificial: bug bites, dennerle complete 2mm, tropica flakes. 
Living: Grindal worms, C. blackworm, wingless fruit flies, springtails, the odd whiteworm.
Seasonal: mosq. larvae, bloodworm, aphids, small caterpillars. 
Also blanched nettles, pollen for some fish and shrimp. And pellets for algae eaters.


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Jan 2021)

Live food when I can get it
Frozen bloodworm, brine shrimp, daphnia etc.
TetraMin Tropical Flakes.
Freeze dried tubifex worms.
Algae wafers


----------

